# Opera Houses



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

Please post only the one in your city or the one at which you are most likely to attend a performance:

Here's San Francisco's:

Street view








My photo

Entrance lobby/foyer









Auditoreum

















Above 3 images: https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...ZWMDc2M-?p=San+Francisco+Opera+House&fr=aaplw


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Sydney Opera House, Sydney, Australia (1973)


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

The Opera House in Toronto is a modernist building located right downtown. It is the only purpose built opera house in Canada, and the home of the Canadian Opera Company ( the third largest producer of Opera in North America)






















sightlines and acoustics are excellent in the hall:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Opera House, Guangzhou, China (2010)


----------



## nothatso (Oct 26, 2013)

Detroit Opera House/Michigan Opera Theater









http://bradleywisk.com/events/detroit-opera-house/









http://arisingimages.com/an-engagem...town-detroit-at-the-detroit-opera-house/3738/









http://alannastlaurent.com/workshops/









http://www.mehve.net/2a1090c950f20637-opera-house-seating-chart.html



Over it's history it's had several facades:









http://www.mini-mug.com/business-wholesaleretail.html









http://www.shorpy.com/node/12388

Detroit Opera House by mgsmith, on Flickr


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

^^Beautiful interior; should have kept the original exterior.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Ranked the best Opera House in the world along with the Ópera Garnier of Paris and the Scala de Milán: the *Teatro Colón of Buenos Aires*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ Pretty awesome!


----------



## kisssme (Mar 9, 2015)

Opera de Lyon


----------



## Pell0 (May 6, 2013)

*Norwegian National Opera and Ballet*

This is my personal favorite. A building that is just as much an Opera house as a square, making something elitist as the opera public domain again. :cheers:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*M I L A N*​
It's located in the historic center, near the Cathedral. The theatre was inaugurated in 1778. Most of Italy's greatest operatic artists, and many of the finest singers from around the world, have appeared at La Scala during the past 200 years. Today, the theatre is still recognised as one of the leading opera and ballet theatres in the world and is home to the La Scala Theatre Chorus, La Scala Theatre Ballet and La Scala Theatre Orchestra. The theatre also has an associate school, known as the La Scala Theatre Academy, which offers professional training in music, dance, stage craft and stage management.


















link

*360° view - plaza by night*


----------



## kisssme (Mar 9, 2015)

IThomas said:


> *M I L A N*​
> Today, the theatre is still recognised as one of the leading opera and ballet theatres in the world​




its not one the leading opera theatre in the world. It is THE leading one :yes:​


----------



## kisssme (Mar 9, 2015)

Monaco opera
build by Garnier , the same architect of the Paris opera!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*TORONTO, CANADA*

The Toronto Opera (a.k.a the Four Seasons Centre for the Performing Arts).


----------



## iamcharlottewang (Mar 5, 2016)

so beautiful!


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Hungarian State Opera House, Budapest, Hungary*


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Love, love the Budapest opera. Been there once, but I'll be back!


----------

